# Masterbuilt Slow (Cold) Smoker attachment and Salmon



## Mike Delawder (Feb 9, 2019)

Ok as a newbee I have smoked Tri-Tip and Chicken on my Masterbuilt electric smoker (I feel like I'm cheating on my BBQ - but that's another post). I bought the slow smoker attachment and I want to slow smoke Salmon. I realize there are many ways to do this, but as a newbee I could use some help with the following questions:
How long to brine?
Use Ice?
How long to smoke?

This is a great place to learn. Everyone is so helpful!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2019)

Are you wanting to make cold smoked salmon, like lox?
Or are you wanting to make hot smoked salmon as in "what's for dinner"?
Al


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 10, 2019)

That attachment is next to worthless. I have two of them. Resins from the wood chips build up after about 2 uses, then you have to get a screw driver or long tool to knock the unused chips down to the chip burner, and that has to be done almost every hour or so.


----------

